# Hosting Age of Empires 2 games with Gameranger



## Packbacker92 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey I'm using the newest version of gameranger and also the latest version of Age of Empires II Gold addition.  My problem is that often times, when I host an Age of Empires game in gameranger and then start the game when all of the players have joined my room, usually the last person to join my room has an error that says "Unable to Join Game."  This happens when I have 1 other player besides myself, or 3 other players.  I don't know about 4 or more other players because I never let that many people join.  I am using Bellsouth's fast access DSL and I have configured the router to open all of the firewall ports so that I can host my games.  

Does anyone have any idea why this is happening?

Powerbook G3 Pismo 500 MHz OS X 10.4.7


----------



## Benji07 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm weird, next time when your hosting you could check if any names of the players in your room are in italic. If the names are in italic it means they probably can't join your game. You also could give your ip address so the one who can't join can get in your game manually via AoE II.
It's normal that sometimes someone can't get in your game for one time, i have that problem too, but when i retry commonly all players could get in.
Maybe you can PM me on ichat so we can test some things. (my aim : benjamindutch)


----------

